# Micarta Mini and Frozen Snow



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

How cold has it been here the last several weeks? Not only do we have snow, we have a layer of ice on top of the snow! Being out there today was like shooting in Antarctica anic:

I wanted to show off our fantastic frozen snow but also the mini Micarta shooter that I made the other day. I love this little slingshot so very much! I have more new material to work with, including more of this micarta and some super-cool swirly HDPE, but I can't think of any way to improve on this one, so I haven't made anything else since. It's about as small as you can go while still having a full-ergo shape. I never think about haw small it is when I'm shooting it but appreciate it when it's in my pocket.

I'm using a set of single-per-side 2040s with 3/8" steel and am really liking this combo. I shoot much better with these tubes than the single 1842s I had on before and I credit the thinner rubber with affecting the shot less than the thicker stuff. I have them mounted on leather tabs like the Spaniards do.










Video (sorry if you can't see it, I can't either on my phone or Kindle):


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, M.J!!! That weather is another good reason to live here on the coast ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Tabs rule!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like the shape of that shooter!! Something about it, speaks to me.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> I really like the shape of that shooter!! Something about it, speaks to me.


I really like the shape as well. It immeadiatly made me think of a one legged stick figure bending over to get kicked in the butt....although in that case it would have to be a profile, at which point there is no real proof that he(or she) is indeed one legged.

It's just the first thing that came to mind when you first posted this one.....no reflection on the slingshot itself(I think it looks rather comfortable), just what the shape said to me.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet looking shooter..really like the looks of that one..even tho it os cold out great shooting..2040 for single tube..love the stuff

shooting 5/16" for ammo..great set up for target.....I use it all the time..Just have to find the right slingshot now..Thanks for sharingMJ

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is one interesting shape for a frame. Your hand melts into it. Nice work and also excellent shooting too Bud! GOT SNOW? ( Me too! )


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

MJ, you rock, my friend!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey look, there it is!
Thanks Bean!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

MJ you are one talented gentleman, I'm sooooooo glad you are designing and crafting slingshots. You have an unique ability to visualize and produce complex projects, but make them look so simple. Who else makes a wooden recumbent. Can't wait to see the new micarta.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Think this will replace the SPS in your lineup, MJ? :bowdown:


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

You've crammed all the ergo and shootability into a very small package and used a durable material as well. Band research as you did, is important to all shooters. If we have X slingshot with X width of fork and X depth of fork, there will be some banding that will work better than others due to as you said, what happens when the bands approach and go through the fork. If there is not good straight uncongested follow through, that is, bands have to go smoothly and uncongested to and through the fork, then accuracy will suffer. I have tried a lot of band sets, singles, doubles, tubes etc.. and certainly, a given SS will shoot better if it "likes" a certain band setup and it "hates" some other band setup(s). It's like a rifle or hand gun, they "like" certain loads, certain bullet weights and designs, certain powders, certain primers etc..and sling shots are no different. I think that, well, especially new shooters, think, "Well this thing won't shoot, I'll sell it or trade it off" instead of research banding. Even the pouch design must be compatible with the bands..it must open like a butterfly just at the right moment to freely release the ball with no impairment...just flooff and it's on it's way. The opened pouch helps stop the bands as well as an air brake so they don't beat themselves to death on the fork (or your hand).

Good shootin' by the way, and I love your videos. You could almost skate on that snow! It's a sign Spring is coming when you get rain on top of snow obviously so be patient, it'll all be green again soon enough. Here in Ecuador we don't have seasons, it's about the same year round and here at 9000 ft it's perpetual spring time,

Now to do a little plumbing work on our rain water cistern. Yes we have potable water but I like rain water much better, makes an excellent cup of coffee and tastes good just to drink it cold out of the fridge..sorta tastes fresh like melted snow..

chuck


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is the snow still cold and deep ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I dunno, you want to come over and check it? :lol:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not touching that snow with my own 10-foot pole. :blink:


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi MJ

Nice rig and some excellent shooting. Just to think we're meant to be having BBQ suitable weather here at the weekend, warm bands


----------

